# Giroud: stop confermato. Tomori e Maignan ok.



## admin (26 Novembre 2021)

Calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata. Giroud dovrà fermarsi per circa un mesetto a causa della lesione al bicipite femorale. Maignan e Tomori hanno lavorato in gruppo e saranno convocati. Castillejo ancora a parte.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2021)

in pratica dovremo fare un mese e mezzo senza ricambi per ibra e leao.. ok pellegri qualche minutino lo farà, però dai cavolo non è possibile. castillejo ancora out è assurdo.. tra trquarti e punte siamo decimati


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> in pratica dovremo fare un mese e mezzo senza ricambi per ibra e leao.. ok pellegri qualche minutino lo farà, però dai cavolo non è possibile. castillejo ancora out è assurdo.. tra trquarti e punte siamo decimati


che sfortuna..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata. Giroud dovrà fermarsi per circa un mesetto a causa della lesione al bicipite femorale. Maignan e Tomori hanno lavorato in gruppo e saranno convocati. Castillejo ancora a parte.


Bel casino. Il recupero di Maignan e Tomori è determinante soprattutto in ottica Liverpool, ma Giroud avrebbe fatto troppo comodo in questo ciclo di partite invece lo ritroveremo a gennaio in pratica.


----------



## Love (26 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> in pratica dovremo fare un mese e mezzo senza ricambi per ibra e leao.. ok pellegri qualche minutino lo farà, però dai cavolo non è possibile. castillejo ancora out è assurdo.. tra trquarti e punte siamo decimati


un mese...fino alla sosta...come riserve di leao ci potrebbero essere maldini,diaz con krunic al centro e saele con messias a dx....il problema è ibra...ha il solo pellegri come riserva...li pioli per farlo riposare deve inventarsi qualcosa...potrebbe provare leao punta centrale o sperare che pellegri si svegli tutto d'un botto...certo ibra 7 partite in un mese non te le fa...


----------



## LukeLike (26 Novembre 2021)

Attenzione che per la legge delle porte girevoli dell'infermeria ne deve entrare un altro visto che sono usciti Tomori e Maignan ed è entrato solo Giroud.

Io punto su Leao.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata. Giroud dovrà fermarsi per circa un mesetto a causa della lesione al bicipite femorale. Maignan e Tomori hanno lavorato in gruppo e saranno convocati. Castillejo ancora a parte.


Tomori e Maigan sono indispensabili, l'assenza di Giroud invece ci potrebbe portare a situazioni nuove.

Leao-Diaz-Messias dietro Rebic unica punta ci potrebbe aprire altre strade con la palla a terra.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata. Giroud dovrà fermarsi per circa un mesetto a causa della lesione al bicipite femorale. Maignan e Tomori hanno lavorato in gruppo e saranno convocati. Castillejo ancora a parte.


L'assenza di girù si sentirà giusto per i cross in area.
Per il resto metti una sedia là davanti ed è uguale.


----------



## Solo (26 Novembre 2021)

Se guardiamo alla situazione degli attaccanti disponibili al momento allora l'incubo di Krunic centravanti non è lontano... 

Ibra è a rischio vista l'età, Pellegri è fatto di cristallo, Leao praticamente non fa mai turnover... Rebic e Giroud sono già fuori...


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com conferma le news della mattinata. Giroud dovrà fermarsi per circa un mesetto a causa della lesione al bicipite femorale. Maignan e Tomori hanno lavorato in gruppo e saranno convocati. Castillejo ancora a parte.


Non ne ho voglia perché sulla sinistra e devastante ma Leao dovrà fare il centrale.
A sinistra spazio a uno tra Saele e Maldini con Messias a destra.

Ho il terrore di vedere KRUNIC farsi un mesetto fa titolare...


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Maigan sono indispensabili, l'assenza di Giroud invece ci potrebbe portare a situazioni nuove.
> 
> Leao-Diaz-Messias dietro Rebic unica punta ci potrebbe aprire altre strade con la palla a terra.


Rebic che fine ha fatto? Non è infortunato anche lui?


----------



## Mauricio (26 Novembre 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Rebic che fine ha fatto? Non è infortunato anche lui?


Si certo, fuori anche lui. Con tempi di recupero mistici.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Novembre 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Rebic che fine ha fatto? Non è infortunato anche lui?


Si, ci vorranno 3,4 settimane


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Maigan sono indispensabili, l'assenza di Giroud invece ci potrebbe portare a situazioni nuove.
> 
> Leao-Diaz-Messias dietro Rebic unica punta ci potrebbe aprire altre strade con la palla a terra.


Peccato che non ci sia nemmeno rebic


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> un mese...fino alla sosta...come riserve di leao ci potrebbero essere maldini,diaz con krunic al centro e saele con messias a dx....il problema è ibra...ha il solo pellegri come riserva...li pioli per farlo riposare deve inventarsi qualcosa...potrebbe provare leao punta centrale o sperare che pellegri si svegli tutto d'un botto...certo ibra 7 partite in un mese non te le fa...


Con la salernitana in casa giocherà pellegri (sperando ibra non debba entrare) le altre 6 le farà ibra (sperando che non si faccia male)


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che sfortuna..


Io sono molto preoccupato Lollo.. avrei voluto vedere krunic in mediana in modo che si abitui per quando non ci saranno kessie e benna.. ma a sto punto mi sa che faremo un mese e mezzo con krunic che farà titolare o riserva sulla trequarti


----------



## RickyKaka22 (26 Novembre 2021)

Invece di augurare ogni bene alla squadra....qui vedo "tifosi" che vogliono vedere ancora infortuni nel nostro TEAM...un grande MAH! La positività porta a risultati positivi!


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Novembre 2021)

A gennaio un bel semestrale a tevez e ci abbracciamo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Novembre 2021)

Bisognerà centellinare le presenze di Ibra per non rischiare. Gioca titolare questa col Sassuolo ma poi direi un tempo col Genoa e riposo assoluto con la Salernitana in vista del Liverpool. Al suo posto oossono giocare Pellegri o se vogliamo provare qualcosa di nuovo Messias falso nueve


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> in pratica dovremo fare un mese e mezzo senza ricambi per ibra e leao.. ok pellegri qualche minutino lo farà, però dai cavolo non è possibile. castillejo ancora out è assurdo.. tra trquarti e punte siamo decimati


si ma casti non è presentabile non considerarlo neanche.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Maigan sono indispensabili, l'assenza di Giroud invece ci potrebbe portare a situazioni nuove.
> 
> Leao-Diaz-Messias dietro Rebic unica punta ci potrebbe aprire altre strade con la palla a terra.


sarebbe forse la miglior soluzione possibile, ma peccato che rebic è fuori e chissà quando lo rivediamo.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Peccato che non ci sia nemmeno rebic


Si è un peccato,il Liverpool si può mettere in difficoltà con gente veloce, mettere Ibra ci limita nelle ripartenze.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe forse la miglior soluzione possibile, ma peccato che rebic è fuori e chissà quando lo rivediamo.


Lo penso anche io, se devi ribaltare velocemente il campo, ibra e un ostacolo


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'assenza di girù si sentirà giusto per i cross in area.
> Per il resto metti una sedia là davanti ed è uguale.



Io ho visto due Giroud, pre e post covid. 

Te lo ricordi le prime partite quando stava bene? Vinceva tutti i duelli, giocava bene ogni pallone e quando gli capitava l'occasione la buttava dentro. 

Riguardati le prime di campionato....bastano anche solo gli highlights secondo me.

Adesso è come dici tu, è una sedia. E' duro come un baccalà. Uno con il suo fisico fa tanta fatica a trovare la forma.

Comunque ora non si può spremere Ibra, diano le sue chance a Pellegri.


----------

